# Spielevorstellung: Ballon



## lotus (12. Jan 2010)

Hi!

Ich wollte hier nur kurz mein kleines Ballon-Spiel vorstellen. Das spannendste Spielprinzip der Welt ist es sicher nicht  ,aber es war schon an sich sehr interessant zu sehen, wie so ein Spiel aufgebaut ist. Es gäbe zwar noch so viel zu verbessern, da ich jedoch in der nächsten Zeit wohl seltener zum programmieren kommen werde, wollt ichs euch mal zeigen 
Ein Problem waren außerdem die Grafiken, ich hab zwar ein paar eher schlecht als recht mit Blender erstellt und die restlichen von freien Internetseiten geladen, jedoch besteht gerade in dieser Hinsicht noch viel Platz nach oben. 

Ziel des Spiels ist es einfach an den vorbei fliegenden Fluggeräten vorbeizumanövrieren. Zusätzlich sollte versucht werden, die fliegenden Taler einzusammeln, auf Münzen und Diamanten muss man mit der Maus klicken, sonst gibts ein paar Punkte abgezogen.

Gesteuert wird mit Pfeil auf und ab, beenden mit Escape.

Ein großes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an Quaxli und sein Tutorial, ohne das dieses Spiel wohl nie entstanden wäre. 

Download hier: http://home.arcor.de/paul_simon/Ballon.jar

Feedback ist natürlich herzlich willkommen, es wäre auch interessant, zu wissen wie das Spiel auf anderen OS läuft (konnte nur Windows testen)

Im Anhang ist noch ein kleiner Screenshot und jetzt viel Spaß beim Spielen


----------



## ARadauer (12. Jan 2010)

3 Mb? Deine Grafiken könntes du noch ein bisschen verkleinern...


----------



## lotus (12. Jan 2010)

Naja es sind halt PNGs wegen der Transparenz, aber ich dachte 3 Mb wäre noch nicht gar zu viel... aber mal sehn ob sich was machen lässt....


----------



## Marco13 (12. Jan 2010)

Hmja... an sich .. die Grafik ist ganz nett, mit den Wolken-Ebenen und so... aber ... wirklich Actionreich ist das jetzt nicht... : Man bewegt sich auf die Höhe dieser "Münzen", und wartet dann... eine halbe Minute oder so, bis man sie aufgesammelt hat.... 
Wenn das ganze z.B. 20x schneller laufen würde, und man sich auch noch links und rechts bewegen könnte (das also ein "Falcon"-Clone wäre  ), dann wäre das (natürlich immernoch ein ... SEHR ... "etabliertes" Spielprinzip, aber doch) etwas unterhaltsamer...


----------



## Quaxli (13. Jan 2010)

Ich kann Marco13 nur zustimmen: Schnellere Bewegung aller Objekte und eine horizontale Bewegungsmöglichkeit für den Ballon habe ich auch vermisst.
Aber insgesamt für ein Erstlingswerk doch ein schönes Spiel. :toll:
Da hat man hier schon Schlimmeres gesehen.


----------

